# toy hauler to bunk house conversion



## trsimmons25 (Jan 13, 2010)

Me and my dad are looking at buying a toy hauler for his harley but when he is not using it I would need that space for sleeping kids. I would like to build a folding or removable bunk layout. Is this a do-able option, does anyone have any suggestions on this idea? I am new to camping, new to this site and new to towing anything.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

Are you planning on buying a camper that is a toy hauler, or just a trailer for the Harley? Most toy hauling campers already have some kind of bed that folds down.


----------



## kart77 (Jan 20, 2010)

*toy-hauler*

keystone raptor 300 mp has two queen size beds that drop down after removing the toys from the garage......


----------

